# Bowl poisition when playing with other dogs



## AlexTheVizsla (Jun 20, 2021)

Dear V friends, I wish everyone a great day.

When our V is playing with other dogs, especially fast ones, he drops to the ground and takes a very interesting position. I couldn't succeed to take a photo of him but instead I found another photo to illustrate his position.










So my question, is this a typical hunting position or our boy is too lazy to run after other dogs but clever enough to set a trap 

Please forgive me if this is a silly question, but I enjoy a lot seeing him doing these kind of stuff.

Stay healthy and joyful!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Both ours do this. I. would guess it is a defensive position to protect their throat from bites. Also they would get a good launch at an aggresor.
When they are "fighting" they go for the throat most often. So they try to protect the throat.
You would swear when our 2 are play fighting that they are going to kill each other with all the snarling/teeth showing. But it rarely goes past a little choking/gag reflex.

They know just how hard to bite without injury.
this is my best guess.

Our 2 tend to bow with the back end in the air. We can tell how serious the play fight is by the taiIs it tucked under or up straight or waggingl.


----------



## LJMBanner (Jan 24, 2019)

AlexTheVizsla said:


> Dear V friends, I wish everyone a great day.
> 
> When our V is playing with other dogs, especially fast ones, he drops to the ground and takes a very interesting position. I couldn't succeed to take a photo of him but instead I found another photo to illustrate his position.
> 
> ...


My Vizsla does this to solicit a playful chase from other dogs. She’ll also play bow for the same reason.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I've seen Ellie do this a few times playing with her friend, another female V, in addition to the play bow. She does the prone position laying flat when she thinks she has a chance to hide and surprise her friend in the woods. They get low to the ground to conceal their silhouette as a stalking behavior is my guess. Canine eyesight isn't as good as ours at distance, so anything to reduce their visual cross section would be helpful.


----------

